# am i confusing my plants?



## blondlebanese (Aug 25, 2016)

i'm growing 12 plants.  but, my 1000w hps will only support 9 (thats all i can fit) so the other three are growing under 8 t5 bulbs right next to the 9 under hps. the t5 plants are staying more compact.  so, to make them stretch i switch them with hps plants.  my question is, is that bad for the plants?  during vegg and during flower?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

Why would you want your plants to stretch?

Are you in veg now and using a HPS?


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 25, 2016)

the hps and the t5 are in the same room.  i'm told that the hps light will only cover an area big enough for 9 plants.  i have 12 plants so 3 plants are under t5.  does that not make sense?   the room is not big enough for two hps lights.  it would get to hot.  the room is 5x7.  i could leave the plants under t5 alone and keep them compact.  i wanted to keep them all the same hieght.  an even canopy.  i am in veg cycle for three more weeks.  in size the plants under hps are around 3-4 inches bigger.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

Why would you want your plants to stretch?

Are you in veg now and using a HPS?


----------



## Gooch (Aug 29, 2016)

well the t5 if you are using the white bulbs will stop it from stretching, see the streech when you flip to flower is the plant searching for blue, which is also why using a cmh stops the stretch cause it has blues, i suggest picking up flowering t5 bulbs and maybe a uv bulb or 4


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 8, 2016)

by stretch i mean grow.  sorry


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2016)

I would use either 2 600w HPS in hooded cooltubes for the 5x7 space, or I would center up the 1kw HPS and put 2 T5 fixtures in so that there is one fixture on each end. This would eliminate having to move the plants to keep them all the same height. 

However, You will find the best results will come from the 2 600w setup that is vented well. I am speaking from personal experience when I say this as I have tried it the way you are doing it. I had constant issues with heat and manipulating stuff. I found the 2 600w easier to deal with.

If you are trying to veg your plants under HPS, you will find they don't grow as healthy because they aren't getting enough blue light. If you are going to veg and flower in the same space, you should look at getting dual ballasts so that you can veg under Metal Halide (Ipower offers a MH bulb that is 6000-6500k) that is best for veg. Then when you switch to flowering, just change the bulbs to HPS and keep on rocking.


----------

